# ubisoft



## //RUN.exe (Jun 14, 2010)

is this

is this rez

with kinetic?

holy

holy *censored.2.0*

<3


----------



## Trundle (Jun 14, 2010)

http://www.ustream.tv/e3/v3


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jun 14, 2010)

>genki rockets

yes

yes

yes

yes

this

this pleases me

<3

okay

child of eden

with genki rockets

creator of rez n *censored.2.0*

first

day

buy


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2010)

What the hell is Joel McHale doing on here...?

Ubisoft.  Make another Splinter Cell, you ass.  With multiplayer this time, and a single player that doesn't hold your hand.  Also, Rainbow Six, please.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jun 14, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> What the hell is Joel McHale doing on here...?
> 
> Ubisoft.  Make another Splinter Cell, you ass.  With multiplayer this time, and a single player that doesn't hold your hand.  Also, Rainbow Six, please.


no

aren't you listening we get more wagglan

more wavan

no more moving your thumbs


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2010)

Don't do the Call of Duty bull*censored.2.0* and make another Assassin's Creed game already, you *censored.3.0*s!  I haven't even played the second one yet.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 14, 2010)

Ble. AC Brotherhood


----------



## David (Jun 14, 2010)

theres jizz all over my screen


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jun 14, 2010)

well i more or less hate assassin's creed

but if i get to kill the pope i'll buy it


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2010)

*censored.3.0*ing Qu


----------



## Trundle (Jun 14, 2010)

I hate this. Darn you, Ubisoft.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 14, 2010)

I don't get why you people are so upset lol.  Then again I've never played AC.


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> well i more or less hate assassin's creed
> 
> but if i get to kill the pope i'll buy it


The original Assassin's Creed was a great game.  It was indeed repetitive, but it was enjoyable the whole way through.  I've heard the second game fixed the main flaws, so I'm sure this game will be fun.  But it seems like they're probably going to make the same mistake so many developers make these days, which is cramming in more and more *censored.2.0*.  I'd rather play a simpler game in a new, interesting setting than the same setting and a game replete with superfluous features.


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2010)

Go back to E!, Joel.  Honestly.  You poor *censored.5.0*.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jun 14, 2010)

oh you, mchale, you're not at all funny


----------



## David (Jun 14, 2010)

sexy motion gfx


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice 90s intro video


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2010)

This is painful.  Almost as painful as when Shaun White was in the Nintendo one in 2008.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jun 14, 2010)

oh look it's

shaun white

uhm

i don't

care

where's no more heroes paradise


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 14, 2010)

Wait, what?  Rez???


----------



## Zachary (Jun 14, 2010)

That assassins creed looks fun. Never played a game from that franchise yet.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 14, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> oh look it's
> 
> shaun white
> 
> ...


I thought Ubisoft wasn't going to do No More Heroes Paradise.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jun 14, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Wait, what?  Rez???


child of eden

rez with kinect or w/e


----------



## Ricano (Jun 14, 2010)

Assassin's Creed Brotherhood looks amazing


----------



## Trundle (Jun 14, 2010)

Shaun White Skateboarding? Wow.


----------



## David (Jun 14, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> Assassin's Creed Brotherhood looks amazing


it does! cant wait!


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jun 14, 2010)

CUUUUUUUBES



CUBES

guys cubes look white cubes


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 14, 2010)

LESS TALKING.

MORE GAMES, UBISOFT


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jun 14, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> LESS TALKING.
> 
> MORE GAMES, UBISOFT


*talkin about games*

...restraining order against my mother in law...

DAMNIT MCHALE

you aren't funny

just

go away


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 14, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my...


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jun 14, 2010)

JET SET RADIO: SHAUN WHITE


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2010)

Skateboarding's magic, man!


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> JET SET RADIO: SHAUN WHITE


Oh shi-

You're right.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 14, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> JET SET RADIO: SHAUN WHITE


Featuring a little bit of de Blob.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jun 14, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was thinking flower

but yeah that too


----------



## VantagE (Jun 14, 2010)

AC: Brotherhood is going to be sweet. Probably won't buy it day one though.


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2010)

Someone put a ball gag on in McHale, please.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 14, 2010)

OK THAT IS ENOUGH SHAUN WHITE THANK YOU VERY MUCH.


LET'S GET TO THE REAL GAMES


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jun 14, 2010)

the I in "shaun white"'s dot is shaun's hair

i lol'd


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2010)

If I ever run a major video game publishing company, I won't put you people through bull*censored.2.0* like this.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jun 14, 2010)

SUDDENLY LASER TAG


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 14, 2010)

This is better.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 14, 2010)

lazertag


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 14, 2010)

IT'S GAAAABE


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2010)

Wait....  Is this really laser tag for your console?  The *censored.3.0*?!


----------



## David (Jun 14, 2010)

is this like a toys r us conference now?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 14, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> is this like a toys r us conference now?


At least it got McHale to shut up some.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 14, 2010)

Ubisoft immediately gets demoted to a C just because Joel Mchale won't shutup.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 14, 2010)

"no U wait for the game master"

awkward..


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jun 14, 2010)

shut

up

mchale

god

i hate you


----------



## VantagE (Jun 14, 2010)

wtf... laser tag? Seriously??


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2010)

So it's laser tag that's slightly more advanced than the kind kids would play in the 90s?!  Amazing.  Also I would love it if McHale would limit his nonsensical ramblings to something less than one per every two seconds.

And either we can't hear it, or the audience hasn't laughed one time at his innumerable lame jokes.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jun 14, 2010)

hippie games!


----------



## VantagE (Jun 14, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> So it's laser tag that's slightly more advanced than the kind kids would play in the 90s?!  Amazing.  Also I would love it if McHale would limit his nonsensical ramblings to something less than one per every two seconds.
> 
> And either we can't hear it, or the audience hasn't laughed one time at his innumerable lame jokes.


I don't think he will stop with his lame jokes....wishful thinking huh?

OMG!! GUY WITH PINK HAIR GHAA!! 0_0


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 14, 2010)

When am I going to get to see the games, Ubisoft?  You do have games, right?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 14, 2010)

Interesting game...

MORE TALKING FROM JOEL.


----------



## David (Jun 14, 2010)

kinda cool idea


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2010)

What the *censored.3.0* is this?  They're already copying Nintendo's idiotic Vitality Sensor?  Also, every time McHale says "wow" I murder a blind kitten.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 14, 2010)

This is one of the worst I've seen.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 14, 2010)

Child of Eden trailer for those who missed it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EfjJeRzQ5M

Looks cool, although a little busy... too much going on...


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2010)

If I don't see a Tom Clancy title by the end of this I'm going to shoot myself.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 14, 2010)

Anyone understand the people? I'm having trouble with the Sebastian fellow.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 14, 2010)

Okay, this is now the worst I've ever seen.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 14, 2010)

GOD

DAMMIT

UBISOFT


----------



## David (Jun 14, 2010)

Im crying.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh look, more Wii Sports crap. :L


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 14, 2010)

I love reading all these meltdowns... can't wait for nintendo's conference tomorrow, no doubt we'll see crap like Wii Party + other casual stuff


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 14, 2010)

more annoying people


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jun 14, 2010)

when will people get

that i can just go to the gym

or outside

to work out


----------



## VantagE (Jun 14, 2010)

I don't want to hear anymore about Kinect....


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 14, 2010)

WE ALREADY SAW THIS


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 14, 2010)

"i can feel the magic of my environment"


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 14, 2010)

What is with all the unfunny people on stage.


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2010)

I don't get it.  I know E3 is primarily for the press and whatnot, but the only people outside the press who actually care about it are the hardcore gamers.  Both the video gaming press and us are pretty good at sniffing out bull*censored.2.0*, so why do they think they can pull *censored.2.0* like this?  Show us something good, please.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 14, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> "i can feel the magic of my environment"


Hahaha. I am digging this motion capture technology, but not for working out. I have a weight room for that. Show me some badass FPS or fighting gameplay.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jun 14, 2010)

sure is 1:1 movement

oh

wait

it isn't


----------



## VantagE (Jun 14, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^
This, seriously, I think I am going to hurl something at the TV if they keep showing this stuff...


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 14, 2010)

He's saying the same *censored.2.0*.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 14, 2010)

motion tech has been terribly misused this gen


----------



## SockHead (Jun 14, 2010)

E3 isn't the same..


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 14, 2010)

Ubisoft is doing worse than Microsoft.  Sweet jesus.


----------



## David (Jun 14, 2010)

wow this actually has amazing potential. i wanna play call of duty like this.


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2010)

This is giving us a pretty good showing of how well Kinect works (at least within this game.)  I'm not too impressed with its responsiveness, but this isn't a perfect demonstration.

Also, for the fiftieth time, go gargle your own balls, Joel.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 14, 2010)

More Rayman.

MINIGAMES.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 14, 2010)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> E3 isn't the same..


do you remember Ubisoft's conference last year??  only one I watched that wasn't Microsoft/Nintendo/Sony... it was a waste of an hour.  also, kinect is laggy... somebody mentioned a response lag of 125 ms.  doesn't seem like much, but...


----------



## VantagE (Jun 14, 2010)

The "motion" tech is not quite there yet for us to use right yet...


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 14, 2010)

I hope Nintendo and Sony's conferences are better.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh, Raving Rabbids. Strong way to finish.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh boy more minigames for Wii!

also ghost recon time.


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2010)

There's something wrong with this when Raving Rabbids is the most interesting-looking game so far.

But GRAW should be interesting... I think I have an invitation to the beta for this.


----------



## VantagE (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow... This is horrible..
Can't wait for Sony and Nintendo tomorrow.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 14, 2010)

Rabbids just made this slightly better. 
GHOST RECON


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 14, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> SockHeadx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I even noticed the lag for their live E3 demo. (they usually want their stuff working at its best)


----------



## SockHead (Jun 14, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> SockHeadx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the past, usually one conference bombed.. But now, they all are. :/


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 14, 2010)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully they just put the crappy conferences today and are saving the best for tomorrow.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 14, 2010)

I approve of ghost recon


----------



## VantagE (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank God... Ghost Recon...


----------



## SockHead (Jun 14, 2010)

Tyler. said:
			
		

> SockHeadx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think Nintendo will do good tomorrow. Only bad thing is that I'm going to miss it.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 14, 2010)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think Nintendo will do good tomorrow.


Nah... but, they **could** do _well_ tomorrow... sorry, bit of a pet peeve...


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2010)

Finally, I was getting jittery with all this bull*censored.2.0*.  This game looks very good, but no surprise there.  All I really want to know is if this will have multiplayer with a customizable loadout feature.  I will definitely buy it if it does.

I also keep thinking about how much I wish there was a good Ghost in the Shell game right now, heh.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 14, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> SockHeadx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know I know, but I think Zelda Wii will save them.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 14, 2010)

Looks good.


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2010)

"You should just rename that game 'awesome'."

Really?  The *censored.3.0* are you on?


----------



## SockHead (Jun 14, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> "You should just rename that game 'awesome'."
> 
> Really?  The *censored.3.0* are you on?


At least he's doing better than that comedian who hosted while he was high.


----------



## David (Jun 14, 2010)

that was awesome, must buy for me.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 14, 2010)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Save"?  From what?  They have a good line-up in the works without needing to resorting to Zelda as a killer app.  I mean, we know it's gonna be their big holiday title, but they'll do well tomorrow even without it.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 14, 2010)

*censored.3.0* YES DRIVER


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 14, 2010)

Driver looks amazing. Do want.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 14, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> SockHeadx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wii Party might bomb, and they will probably do some more Fitness games that will just hurt them.

Oh, and I forgot about Pikmin. They'll do fine tomorrow.


----------



## VantagE (Jun 14, 2010)

Driver?! Awesome! I have not played that series since Driver 2.


----------



## Zachary (Jun 14, 2010)

Ghost recon is looking EPIC!


----------



## David (Jun 14, 2010)

sexy outro.


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2010)

Driver looks alright, but I'm much more interested in GRAW.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 14, 2010)

I hope I wasn't the only one that thought Avatar: The Last Airbender when I watched Project Dust.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 14, 2010)

they said the word "primordial" in both lol


----------



## SockHead (Jun 14, 2010)

Rayman? Woah.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 14, 2010)

Holy *censored.2.0* Rayman


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2010)

Good.  We need more platformers that use next-gen capabilities.


----------



## David (Jun 14, 2010)

woah! art looks very cool!


----------



## VantagE (Jun 14, 2010)

Eh, Rayman... not a huge fan of those games.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jun 14, 2010)

MICHAEL JACKSON??


----------



## SockHead (Jun 14, 2010)

Another dancing game.. >_>


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm surprisingly interested in that -mania series.  I doubt that I'd be interested in playing it on the PC though, honestly.


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2010)

OK... where the hell are they going with this?


----------



## VantagE (Jun 14, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> I'm surprisingly interested in that -mania series.  I doubt that I'd be interested in playing it on the PC though, honestly.


Yeah, it does look interesting.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 14, 2010)

People in the Social Stream make me laugh. xD


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 14, 2010)

what was the purpose of that? lol


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jun 14, 2010)

"cool a michael jackson game?"

*nothing afterwards*


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 14, 2010)

Ubisoft gets a D for today's conference.  Just because getting through all those exercisan games wasn't even worth it in the end.


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> what was the purpose of that? lol


It would've been more interesting if they had just made a huge cash pile with the money they spent on the rights to make that and lit it on fire.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 14, 2010)

Okay, E3 has been a disappointment so far. Except for maybe EA, which still sucked. 

Please Sony and Nintendo, don't *censored.3.0* tomorrow up.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 14, 2010)

So I don't get it... was that a hint for a future MJ dancing game or not?


----------



## SockHead (Jun 14, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Okay, E3 has been a disappointment so far. Except for maybe EA, which still sucked.
> 
> Please Sony and Nintendo, don't *censored.3.0* tomorrow up.


I agree with you 100%. Besides Gears 3, Bulletstorm, and MoH, I think today was just fail.


----------



## David (Jun 14, 2010)

the song was tied in as an outro to the "games you can feel" slogan thing they have going on.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 14, 2010)

I guess no-one nose what's going to be in this Jackson game then.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 14, 2010)

RAYMAAANNN YESSSSSS


----------

